# Do you receive child support from the babies dad, if so how much?



## amy_2

Just wondering if single mums receive child support from their ex? And is it a legal requirement for biological dads to pay child support? Or do they do it because they want to?

It is a topic I have often wondered about, especially incase I have a baby and me and my partner happen to break up, I would really want to know where I stand.

I also find that in the case of almost all single mums I know, after the relationship breaks up, the women are the ones to take on the full time responsibility of child care, while the dad's life is carefree and footloose so to speak. 

I notice this especially in the case of teenage pregnancy, the girl takes on the full time responsiblity, while the man often continues on as if nothing happened and refuses to be any part of the chid's life. 
It seems so sexist and I really feel for women in that position.


----------



## gemabee

it is a legal responsibility for the biological dad to pay maintenance for the child... if they don't pay willingly then u can take them to court.
a big part of the reason that women are left holding the baby when a relationship breaks down is for 2 reasons:
1 - the couple broke up during the pregnancy nd as it was the mum who decided to keep nd carry the child (sometimes against the fathers wishes)... then naturally nd automatically the mother keeps the child.
2 - the whole 'maternal' instinct of bein a mother... a child needs its mother... its a purely natural and traditional thing.

i personally (nd i know a lot agree with me)... don't see it that the father gets off as scot-free... its purely down to the fact that i would WANT to be the main care giver more than i would want to be able to go out, have fun, etc.
xx


----------



## Puma36

I was a single mum my husband left me with a 4yr and 2yr old to bring up, they're now 13 and 11 yrs, i went through the csa and he had to pay me 20% (15% for 1 child) of his earnings i don't know if its still the same as his payments haven't changed in years and the csa wont get involved anymore as he pays voluntary now and not taken out of his earnings x


----------



## AbbynChloe

I have a private agreement with Chloe's dad - and we try to negotiate fairly, but he is fully aware that if we ever come to disagree on how much he should pay, i'd go straight to CSA, simply telling him "it will reduce the stress if there was a third party dealing with the money issue between us"

Yes the biological dad MUST pay maintainance towards the child, if you are not married, be sure to put his name on the birth certificate to save you problems in the future.

Seems to work for now - but it is very dependent on the character of FOB

Wish i could be more help.


----------



## anna matronic

I am not claiming anything from father of my child but that is my choice at the moment. I can go through CSA and make him pay, but I am choosing not to. I may well change my mind later though.


----------



## xJG30

Tom's dad is on the BC but doesn't pay.

Doesn't overly bother me anymore as he tends to stay out of our life.


----------



## shiawase

I didnt go through csa but i might do later on if he stops paying. He should give me £40 a month but i had £20 this month he will see liam once a week or when he can dont know how he does it tho he hasnt seen him for nearly a month now it makes me angry as liam should see his dad he hardly knows him these days!


----------



## lal

They are legally required to support the baby financially - go through the government, and it will be automatic, even if you are on friendly terms. Because friendly terms change! I almost felt bad going to a lawyer before I talked to him, but I knew I'd never ask for what I needed otherwise, and that any $ he isn't giving me for this baby will be spent on bars and women. And someday, if he does grow up and settle down with someone else, odds are she will not be very helpful with the situation, I want it all sorted out and established on paper right now!


----------



## wishuwerehere

He doesn't right now as he's a student, but the day he graduates a letter will be landing on his doormat from csa!


----------



## Pyrrhic

He's supposed to pay me a minimum of £400 a month for child maintenance, but I'm yet to see the full amount in my bank account.

I'm also entitled to spousal support and his pension, but I haven't gone down that road.


----------



## AppleBlossom

I get £160 a month despite him supposed to be paying more. Currently I'm chasing that up!


----------



## bumblebeetle

I got pregnant whilst me and ex were on a break - accident :S 
Told him at 12 weeks and he refused to believe he was the father.
Jacob was born and it took me 11 months and DNA testing to prove to the rat that i wasn't lying, was a very emotional, long and horrible journey.
He then decided if he was paying through the csa he would like to see where his money went, he saw him for around 10 months and then just disappeared again and hasn't seen my boy since he was 2, he's now 4 in Nov. He is still supposed to be paying the CSA and all the back pay from when Jacob was born but he got made redundant last summer and received a £10,000 payout - i got nothing!
Got another job Nov-Jan 2010 and then suddenly out of work again, he's sly though, he's signed on to get a benefit and so i get £5 a fortnight so he gets out of paying back pay! it's a disgrace, somehow im managing to cope, but I got a new partner 3 years ago who my little boy calls Daddy, he wants to adopt him and we're trying for baby number 2. I just feel sorry for anyone else who gets involved with my ex - horrible self absorbed man! Still manages to have a 3 bedroomed semi and a nice car!! x


----------

